# Solved: An add-on for this website failed to run ?



## Danboy

Good Evening,

On a couple of websites I visit I get this pop up....

" An add-on for this website failed to run "

After a few seconds the pop-up disappears. This has been happening for about a month now, and it does not happen on every website I visit. Can someone tell me what it means and how to stop it? Thanks,

Danboy


----------



## Phantom010

One of your browser add-ons might be faulty. Disable add-ons one after the other and open one of those websites between each add-on you disable. You'll eliminate the add-on causing trouble.


----------



## Danboy

Thanks Phantom010, could you please tell me how to do that.


----------



## Phantom010

What's your browser?

For Internet Explorer:

*How to Manage Add-ons*


----------



## Danboy

Yes, mine is IE 9. I will do some reading and see if I can firgure this out and report back.


----------



## Danboy

I must have got lucky cause the first one I disabled stopped the pop-up. It was Adobe Systems Inc., Shockwave Flash Object. So, can I live without this?


----------



## Phantom010

Do you have the 32 or 64-bit Windows 7?


----------



## Danboy

I have the 64 bit.


----------



## Phantom010

Flash is an important add-on to have. You need to have a 32-bit IE9 to install Flash. If you do,

Make sure you have the latest *Adobe Flash Player 10.3.183.7*?

Uninstall your old version and try this one.


----------



## Danboy

OK Phantom010, just removed the old one and installed the new one.


----------



## Phantom010

Are you still getting the error messages?


----------



## Danboy

No, after I disabled the first one on the list of add ons the message stopped.


----------



## Danboy

Everything seems to be OK Phantom010 so I am going to mark this as solved. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome! :up:


----------



## Danboy

Well i thought everything was fine. This morning my wife tried to watch some videos on You Tube but kept getting a message saying we needed to download the latest version of Adobe Flash, which was the one I did last night. So I tried again this morning but the download stopped half way through. I went ahead and removed the Adobe flash I installed last night and clicked on the download now button that was in the message that appeared on the You Tube website. It worked that time but now when we go to You Tube the message saying we need to download the latest version of Adobe Flash keeps appearing. I also restarted my computer but that didn't help.


----------



## DaveA

On a Windows 7 64 bit OS there are two versions of IE, you need to make sure that you and the wife are both using the 32 bit version. There is NO Flash for the 64 bit version and that is why one may be getting the error message and the other is NOT.


----------



## Danboy

Thanks DaveA, I think I found the problem. I went back into the add-on box and the flash player was disabled, I enabled it and it seems to be fine now. I will go ahead and mark it solved again.


----------

